# Public Land Hunting Question?



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

Being unable to get down south to Guernsey Co at my grandparents place until shotgun season, I decided I myaswell give one of Ohio's resources a shot and try public land...

Ive yet to try it before and am unsure of all the rules and regs...are they basically the same as hunting private land?...can I just go there, scout, set up or stalk... or do I need a special permit?

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks, Mike


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm only familiar with a couple spots but the only special reg I know of is at alum creek there is no sunday hunting you just have to do a little research on the spot your going to hunt. If your going to go stalking around on public land you'll probably bump into another hunter as stated on another thread here I think it's titled ettiquite some are understanding but some will chew your ear off.
Good luck happy hunting


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no baiting allowed and no screw in steps.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

You can bait public land too, if you want to pack in something. A lot of public land prohibits 4 wheelers if you've got one. For the most part though, bring your gear, tags and license and have at it. Don't leave a stand out there or you most likely won't see it again.


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

sharp charge hit it on the head. pack in/out all your gear. if u hunt from a tree stand, climber is a must. leave a fixed position stand on public land, assume it will be gone your next time out.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Only one thing I can think of on public hunting. Always walk a mile or more in before trying to scout or hunt. Most hunters will not go in that far and they hunt the fringe. I perfer to hunt where ther arnt a lot of people to screw up the hunt or possibly shoot me or one of my party.


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks a lot guys!....


----------

